# Meeting people



## Pseaward (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,
I just moved to the centre of rome last week to be an au pair, but I don't know anyone and I am a bit lonely as I haven't started learning Italian yet and have no internet in my flat! If anyone wants to meet up for a coffee or anything stronger then I would be grateful! I am 21 years old from London and am planning on staying here til at least august! Thanks for reading!
Prue


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Prue
I used to live in Rome until August this year then left to come to the US 

I would suggest going to the various expat events (unfortunately this site does not allow you to name them but search google). 

Also some of the Irish bars, Finnegans near the colosseum, or scholars lounge near Piazza venezia are good places to meet people. Also the various English language theatres. It all depends on what you are interested in doing.

PS: Merry Christmas


----------

